
Have Open Office Hours invites gone out yet? - cperciva
They said &quot;if you&#x27;re selected we&#x27;ll reach out by January 15&quot;; I&#x27;m assuming this also means that people who are not selected will be notified, but I haven&#x27;t heard anything.  Before emailing them to ask if they&#x27;re behind schedule or if I lost an email, I figured I might as well check with HN to see if anyone here has heard back.
======
routesrb
We didn't get an email either. But perhaps they don't notify people who are
not selected?

